# The Killing 4/3/2011 (new show on AMC)



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Guess the premiere was last night. I hadn't heard of it until I read a review this morning. Sounds like an interesting show. Hopefully AMC will rerun the first ep.

From the review


> The Killing, which premiered Sunday night on AMC, was a dream for hardcore murder-mystery fans: An investigation conducted by police detectives with contrasting personalities, its focus fixed as frequently on the family of the victim as on the solving of the case.


Anyone watch it yet? What did you think?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Been there, done that.

By which I mean, I've seen the first few episodes of the Danish show (which I coincidentally discovered a couple of weeks ago, before I found out about the remake), and so far this is almost a scene-by-scene remake. Something will have to give, since the original is 20 60-minute episodes and this one is 13 45-minute episodes, but the first 1.5 were mostly just an exact translation into English with a somewhat less-capable lead actress (in the second half of the second episode, some minor changes start creeping in).

I suspect it would be a LOT more enjoyable to someone coming in fresh...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> with a somewhat less-capable lead actress


I assume you mean Mireille Enos as the lead detective and not Michelle Forbes as the mom? I thought Mireille was great. Slightly hard to warm up to at the beginning since she seemed so cold but she had me by the end.
Having last seen Forbes as the memorable she-devil in True Blood was kinda weird to see her here...

Now not seeing the Danish version and - I didn't even know there was a Danish version - 
I enjoyed it. It starts off really slow - there is 20 minutes to a half hour of exposition before it starts to take off.

Oddly enough - it kindof reminded me of the pilot for Twin Peaks without all the oddly enough stuff.

Who killed Rosie Larsen? 
Who killed Laura Palmer?

Last but not least - 
I kindof wish Billy Campbell wasn't in it.
I have to keep getting over his previous role
from Tales of the City to the abuser in Enough to The 4400 to this


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I assume you mean Mireille Enos as the lead detective and not Michelle Forbes as the mom? I thought Mireille was great. Slightly hard to warm up to at the beginning since she seemed so cold but she had me by the end.


She just doesn't compare to Sofie Gråbøl, who gave the role a lot more depth and subtlety. Enos spent a lot of time standing there looking glum, where Gråbøl would stand there and look glum but also give you more. You could just see the wheels turning.

Not that Enos sucks; just that Gråbøl took it to a whole other level.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

It was a decent start. Enough to put in a SP for it and see where it goes.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I haven't seen the Danish version but the review I read says it diverges from the Danish version eventually.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like AMC will be showing it again a couple of times on Thursday 4/7. TiVo set to record!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Is it just me, or does the new detective guy look a lot like a white Snoop Dogg?


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

No HDTV love on dtv


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Enos spent a lot of time standing there looking glum, where Gråbøl would stand there and look glum but also give you more. You could just see the wheels turning.
> 
> Not that Enos sucks; just that Gråbøl took it to a whole other level.


Never having seen the Danish version, I can't comment on Gråbøl's performance but what you've described about her is exactly what I liked about Enos in the role... I thought she did an excellent job.

Not many pilots have me hooked from the start, but this one did. Hope it doesn't let me down. Oh.. and for those who mentioned it, I definitely got a non-supernatural Twin Peaks vibe from the story.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Is it just me, or does the new detective guy look a lot like a white Snoop Dogg?


I thought he looked like an older brother of DJ Qualls


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

caslu said:


> what you've described about her is exactly what I liked about Enos in the role... I thought she did an excellent job.


she kindof has a Julianne Moore vibe to her.
i thought she did an excellent job also.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Joel Kinnaman:









Cordozar Calvin Broadus aka "Snoop Dogg":


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

caslu said:


> Never having seen the Danish version, I can't comment on Gråbøl's performance but what you've described about her is exactly what I liked about Enos in the role... I thought she did an excellent job.


I liked her acting enough to check the cast listings in "more about.." to see what else she had been in. TiVo's database had almost nothing -- it looked like she appeared de novo to be the lead in this series. IMDB, on the other hand, had quite a bit -- 16 years of appearances on various programs and movies.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Looks like AMC will be showing it again a couple of times on Thursday 4/7. TiVo set to record!


Both halves are free downloads on iTunes this week. I suspect that that may also be true on Amazon and Netflix.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Wow, this was pretty damn good. There's no chance in hell I'm going to watch the Danish version so I'll judge the lead actress' performance in a vacuum and I thought she she did great in these first two episodes.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I liked her acting enough to check the cast listings in "more about.." to see what else she had been in. TiVo's database had almost nothing -- it looked like she appeared de novo to be the lead in this series. IMDB, on the other hand, had quite a bit -- 16 years of appearances on various programs and movies.


Most people that have seen Big Love should recognize her from that show as she played the duel role of twin sisters Kathy and Jodeen.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I didn't watch the first two episodes as a two hour block the way it was broadcast. I sandwiched the latest episode of Breakout Kings between the two. Boy, was there a difference in quality!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Watched it last night and thought it was OUTSTANDING television - acting, writing, directing, pacing - everything. Simply outstanding.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Jeeters said:


> Most people that have seen Big Love should recognize her from that show as she played the duel role of twin sisters Kathy and Jodeen.


I feel like a complete idiot that I didn't recognize her from Big Love - now that you say that - of course she is!!!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought it was fantastic. Lots of Rubicon vibe to me, including the photography. A slow pace but intelligent characters and solid dialogue.

My go-to critic raved about it:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/killing-tv-review-171764

"It might be essential to the success of AMC's newest drama, The Killing, to cut to the chase on this one point: The series is excellent, absorbing and addictive. When each episode ends, you long for the next -- a hallmark of great dramas."


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought it was very good, and I thought the lead actress was a big reason why it was so good. 

Can't wait to see where this goes!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wouldn't compare this show to Rubicon. Actual stuff has happened in the first two episodes. Don't yell at me. I actually liked Rubicon but it moved at a tortoise's pace in the beginning.

I hope it eventually stops raining.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have only watched the first half an hour and it is beautifully filmed, not usually something I say about a TV series.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I hope it eventually stops raining.


It's Seattle. 

Greg


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Finally watched this tonight. Loved it. Everything about it. The story, the characters, even the setting (but good god, please stop raining already). This was so well written AND acted that during the scene where the parents have to tell the kids about their sister, I was >< this close to tears myself. Same thing earlier when the dad is on the scene, and the mother is learning about her daughter's death over the cell. Very very moving.

It moved fast enough to keep you watching, but still paced suspensefully (as versus a typical one hour drama where scenes fly at you). I guess that's the advantage of making a 13 part series--they can actually build a story. Invest us.

Must watch TV.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

I thought it was great.

And I hated Rubicon.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

gchance said:


> It's Seattle.


If the weather there is really like in this episode, every resident there must be on anti-depressants.


----------



## Wheens (Jan 1, 2003)

Jon J said:


> If the weather there is really like in this episode, every resident there must be on anti-depressants.


I read somewhere that Seattle has more car washes per capita then any other US city. Go figure!!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Didn't see the danish version, I enjoyed the pilot a lot. I hope it continues to be good throughout the 13 episodes. If it's good maybe I'll watch the danish one as well to see the comparisons.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It is sunny in Seattle in July.  I have witnessed this strange event while attending a convention there.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

It was actually filmed in Vancouver, which now passes for most US cities in tv shows. As in Santa Barbara on Psych.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> It was actually filmed in Vancouver, which now passes for most US cities in tv shows. As in Santa Barbara on Psych.


The city establishing shots were definitely Seattle...unless Vancouver has built a sky needle.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Jon J said:


> The city establishing shots were definitely Seattle...unless Vancouver has built a sky needle.


Yeah, establishing shots are always of the supposed local city. Just as you get aerial shots of Santa Barbara on Psych, even though it's all filmed in Vancouver.

From IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1637727/

Details
Country: USA
Language: English
Filming Locations: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Here's a full list of shows filmed/produced in Vancouver. It's pretty amazing.

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Category:Television_series_produced_in_Vancouver


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Interesting that it's filmed in Vancouver. I kept saying to my wife that it was visually very similar to the show Da Vinci's Inquest, which takes place in (and was filmed in) Vancouver.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

So, the weather in Vancouver is as depressing as Seattle. Pass the uppers.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

The rain is a metaphor.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> The rain is a metaphor.


Not just the rain.

All the water references.

The rain, the broken pipe in the kitchen, the lake where the car was found.

I began looking for them after a while - I am certain we will see more.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

I made the mistake of watching the first two eps of the Danish version the day before the remake aired. Yes, a lot of the scenes were the same, but some of the most powerful ones were not. Especially the discovery of the car. 


Spoiler



In the Danish original it was a hatchback, and when they opened the back, the water poured out and her legs slid into view. Very shocking.


To my mind, AMC's version didn't have the same impact.

I'm going to continue watching both versions concurrently even though I know the diverging storylines will addle my brain.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

taronga said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the Danish original it was a hatchback, and when they opened the back, the water poured out and her legs slid into view. Very shocking.





Spoiler



Who would drive with a dead body in a hatchback?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who would drive with a dead body in a hatchback?





Spoiler



If it's the car you have, and you're only driving it to the lake to dump the car and body, and the body's fresh, it shouldn't be too much of a hardship...


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the car you have, and you're only driving it to the lake to dump the car and body, and the body's fresh, it shouldn't be too much of a hardship...


Heh...spoken like a man who knows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dawghows said:


> Heh...spoken like a man who knows.


They were never able to prove it.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

Where were people able to find and watch the original Danish version? I'd not heard of it before this and it sounds good.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

jakerock said:


> Where were people able to find and watch the original Danish version? I'd not heard of it before this and it sounds good.


I wanna know too. I went looking for it on netflix but it ain't there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There are British DVDs, otherwise you'd have to use magical means.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> Most people that have seen Big Love should recognize her from that show as she played the duel role of twin sisters Kathy and Jodeen.


Oh ya!! I kept asking myself where I've seen her!

Enjoyed it a lot. I like the 13-episode-only concept; you can invest in the show and (hopefully!!) not have to worry about it being canceled part way in.

Now that I said that, didn't they do that with some show promising "you will know all the answers by the end" and then canceled it mid-way?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jon J said:


> The city establishing shots were definitely Seattle...unless Vancouver has built a sky needle.


Seattle never built a sky needle; they built a _*SPACE*_ needle...


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Impressive. VERY impressive. Give me more! I almost want to wait until it's done running so I can just marathon it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

dbranco said:


> Enjoyed it a lot. I like the 13-episode-only concept; you can invest in the show and (hopefully!!) not have to worry about it being canceled part way in.


There is no cancellation worry; they are filming the final two episodes now. Now if NBC was doing this, and they saw the ratings were decent, they would make the showrunner change the finale from solving the crime, to creating an additional mystery, so they could milk a couple more seasons out of it. Then as the ratings dropped over the years, they would cancel it, leaving us hanging. I don't think AMC thinks that way. 

I'm not sure why AMC advertises this as a series; shouldn't it be called a mini-series?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

astrohip said:


> There is no cancellation worry; they are filming the final two episodes now. Now if NBC was doing this, and they saw the ratings were decent, they would make the showrunner change the finale from solving the crime, to creating an additional mystery, so they could milk a couple more seasons out of it. Then as the ratings dropped over the years, they would cancel it, leaving us hanging. I don't think AMC thinks that way.
> 
> I'm not sure why AMC advertises this as a series; shouldn't it be called a mini-series?


Because it's a series. It's 13 episodes like Mad Men and Breaking Bad. Should it be renewed it will most likely also have a 13 episode second season. Why are you thinking otherwise?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There WAS a second season in Denmark...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

So did the new detective really smoke pot with those kids are was it fake? I have to assume it was fake.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> So did the new detective really smoke pot with those kids are was it fake? I have to assume it was fake.


I assumed real and I also assume that teenagers can tell the difference.  Remember that he was an undercover narc before he came over to homicide.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> I assumed real and I also assume that teenagers can tell the difference.  Remember that he was an undercover narc before he came over to homicide.


If it was real it seems like it would be a huge risk to him. What if he had been seen smoking pot with those two girls and they verified that he had given it to them? His career would be over.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> If it was real it seems like it would be a huge risk to him. What if he had been seen smoking pot with those two girls and they verified that he had given it to them? His career would be over.


So your theory is he gave a couple of potheads fake pot, and they didn't notice?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So your theory is he gave a couple of potheads fake pot, and they didn't notice?


I admit it isn't a great theory, but one of the girls said "this is good stuff - I'm stoned already" and he kind of smirked so I thought it was a possibility.

The idea that it was real just seemed too risky of a move to me.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> Because it's a series. It's 13 episodes like Mad Men and Breaking Bad. Should it be renewed it will most likely also have a 13 episode second season. Why are you thinking otherwise?


I thought I read that this is a one season show. That we follow this crime for 13 eps, and then it's done.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I thought I read that this is a one season show. That we follow this crime for 13 eps, and then it's done.
> 
> But I could be wrong.


You are half-wrong. Which makes you half-right!

The season covers one crime, but it's not a one-season show. If the show remains a success, you can bet there will be future crimes.

(Actually, if the human race remains the human race you can bet there will be future crimes. But if the show remains a success, at least one of those crimes will be covered in the second season.)

(Well, not one of THOSE crimes, since they just make it all up.)

(Although they didn't make up THIS crime; some writer in Denmark did. And since there was a second season in Denmark, it's entirely possible that the Americans won't make up the crime for THEIR second season.)

(Can anybody help me get back? I seem to have lost my way here...)

(By the way, just found out there will be a third season in Denmark!)


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Dawghows said:


> Interesting that it's filmed in Vancouver. I kept saying to my wife that it was visually very similar to the show Da Vinci's Inquest, which takes place in (and was filmed in) Vancouver.


British Columbia gives excellent tax credits to filmmakers.



jakerock said:


> Where were people able to find and watch the original Danish version? I'd not heard of it before this and it sounds good.


Try searching for "Forbrydelsen" - it's original name.



scooterboy said:


> If it was real it seems like it would be a huge risk to him. What if he had been seen smoking pot with those two girls and they verified that he had given it to them? His career would be over.


In Sweden they are not as uptight about such things. Here what he did is a bigger story than the murder.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Johnny Dancing said:


> British Columbia gives excellent tax credits to filmmakers.


Plus they have production and post-production facilities rivaled only by LA and maybe Toronto in North America...Vancouver really _is _the poor man's LA, or rather, the cheap man's LA. With the added benefit of greater landscape variety in the immediate area (although not so much variety that it's difficult to tell when a story takes place on Planet Vancouver!).


Johnny Dancing said:


> In Sweden they are not as uptight about such things. Here what he did is a bigger story than the murder.


Denmark.

Ironically, that scene is one of the few in the first couple hours that is completely original to the American version, in which the new detective is looking a lot skeevier than the Danish one. What I found even more troublesome was his toying with the girls' physical affections to get information, although gratefully he was "just" playing them and didn't follow through once he got the info. In the Danish version, it was Our Heroine who figured out that something had gone on in the boiler room and sent the new detective to investigate.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

By the way, it doesn't incessantly rain in Seattle; they've been given a bum rap.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> By the way, it doesn't incessantly rain in Seattle; they've been given a bum rap.


We have only seen two days, they could just be having an unusually bad stretch of weather. From what I understand, drizzle is more common than the downpours we have seen. However, I bet it rains cats and dogs most of the season for effect.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Johnny Dancing said:


> We have only seen two days, they could just be having an unusually bad stretch of weather. From what I understand, drizzle is more common than the downpours we have seen. However, I bet it rains cats and dogs most of the season for effect.


That's exactly correct. We were recently in Seattle for brief vacation, and it rained each day....but it was very light and sporadic....


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just watched E01 yesterday. I was afraid I would get bored with it being a 2hr show (I get like that), but I enjoyed it. Looking forward to subsequent eps.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Just finished the two-hour pilot. Excellent stuff...SP stays.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It's raining on day 3 too.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Was the latest episode only an hour? Seemed like three or four.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jon J said:


> Was the latest episode only an hour? Seemed like three or four.


I thought the exact opposite; the latest ep just flew by for me. Sign of a good show...


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah much like the commercial for AMC and the show in the middle with the NY Post review, I was actually angry when the episode was over.. was over much too quick.

This is a show if all 13 episodes were available I am pretty sure it would take me less than 36 hours to watch them all.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Someone should probably start a new thread for the second show (actually third) which aired Sunday evening, "El Diablo"...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hello, Someone!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hello, Someone!


Ha....figured it might as well be me since I made noise about it....


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You are half-wrong. Which makes you half-right!


"Well, I ain't always right but I've never been wrong"



Bierboy said:


> By the way, it doesn't incessantly rain in Seattle; they've been given a bum rap.


I've heard it doesn't rain much in July.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

The detective mentioned he used Narc Scent.



> The first is a type of incense stick that, when burned, produces a similar odor to that of smoked marijuana. These sticks can be burned inside the narcotics officer's vehicle before or during street buy operations, usually concealed in a closed ashtray. The smoke can also fill the undercover operatives clothing so as to exude the smell of a user. The smell of burning marijuana is designed to deceive the dealer into believing the buyer is an actual doper.
> 
> The basis behind this new product is simple. Street dealers know that law enforcement cannot smoke marijuana legally. If the dealer believes that the person requesting the dope has just smoked marijuana, the chances of making the buy will increase considerably. The Narc-Scent stick when burned produces this effect with an odor that cannot be discerned from the real thing.
> 
> The second product is a loose weed version of the stick. This product can be rolled into an imitation marijuana cigarette and used in any application as if it were real marijuana. Both products are comprised of totally organic ingredients that contain no THC, the chemical that creates the intoxicating effect in marijuana. The proprietary blend produces a smell that will fool even the most experienced cop and criminal.


Surprise. 

I'm not concerned about the Danish version. I was thinking that since people here had seen it, it was easily available. It is not. I'm lucky I remember to set the DVR to record US shows. But I'm old.

Greg


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

That makes total sense to me. I figured the girls were not practiced pot smokers and were trying to be cool with the cute cop. He seemed to smirk at the one girl who proclaimed that it was really good weed and she was high off of just the one hit. The other girl didn't even know how to inhale.

I was kind of confused about the comment someone made upthread about the girls being stoners (or something along that line).


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> So did the new detective really smoke pot with those kids or was it fake? I have to assume it was fake.





Bob Coxner said:


> I assumed real and I also assume that teenagers can tell the difference.  Remember that he was an undercover narc before he came over to homicide.





scooterboy said:


> If it was real it seems like it would be a huge risk to him. What if he had been seen smoking pot with those two girls and they verified that he had given it to them? His career would be over.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> So your theory is he gave a couple of potheads fake pot, and they didn't notice?





scooterboy said:


> I admit it isn't a great theory, but one of the girls said "this is good stuff - I'm stoned already" and he kind of smirked so I thought it was a possibility.
> 
> The idea that it was real just seemed too risky of a move to me.





gchance said:


> The detective mentioned he used Narc Scent.
> 
> Surprise.


(above quoted for posterity) 

So yeah, Rob, I'm sticking to my wild-ass theory.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> So yeah, Rob, I'm sticking to my wild-ass theory.


I still think it's insane that those kids thought it was pot. According to your link, that stuff is supposed to make it smell like you've been smoking pot, not trick somebody into thinking THEY'RE smoking pot.

But whatever. I'll put it down to a lapse in research on the part of the writers.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I totally believe Holder was smoking real pot when he was talking to the girls.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I still think it's insane that those kids thought it was pot. According to your link, that stuff is supposed to make it smell like you've been smoking pot, not trick somebody into thinking THEY'RE smoking pot.
> 
> But whatever. I'll put it down to a lapse in research on the part of the writers.


They did make the girls seem like pot noobs though. One proclaimed she was high just seconds after puffing, and the other didn't know how to inhale. If it smelled/tasted like pot, I can see how a noob would be fooled. In any case, it's no more insane than a cop risking his entire career by getting high with two minors on the chance that he *might* get a tip for the case.

Secondly, not _my_ link. I had no idea this fake stuff existed.



cheesesteak said:


> I totally believe Holder was smoking real pot when he was talking to the girls.


So you think it was real pot but he mentioned the fake stuff to avoid any investigation into that end of it?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I thought the exact opposite; the latest ep just flew by for me. Sign of a good show...


The exact reason there are numerous flavors of ice cream. This episode finished the series for me.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I totally believe Holder was smoking real pot when he was talking to the girls.


+1



scooterboy said:


> So you think it was real pot but he mentioned the fake stuff to avoid any investigation into that end of it?


I do.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Finally got around to watching the first two eps and am hooked for some reason (must be because I miss "Rubicon"). The show gives me a weird "Twin Peaks"-in-Seattle vibe (must be the score and the cutscenes). Although every time I see the councilman I just see Jordan from "The 4400."


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I wasn't really blown away with the first two hours of it. The first hour spent way too much time on cellphone conversations. I'm beginning to miss the days when characters had to find a payphone to talk.


----------



## izmack (Feb 3, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Not just the rain.
> 
> All the water references.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the boat!


----------

